# Need Sony laptop PCG-5L2L disasembly manual



## tvman2 (Mar 9, 2010)

I need to change a def power recept on a Sony Vaio PCG-5L2L unit, but can`t find any info for this model Anyone know where to find a manual either free or to buy? thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi tvman2


Here is a link to a great source for diagrams with cheap prices and awesome service. 

https://www.manualsparadise.com/AboutOurStore.do;jsessionid=D97BD4E20DE2CEAB32970DACA4DE25D2


----------

